# Using A Plunge Router In A Table



## jstar (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey All,
I'm new here to the forums. I apologize if this is a duplicate post. I searched but couldn't find anything on my question.

I have a Craftsman Plunge Router (#17540) and I also have a Craftsman Professional table (#26462). Can I use my plunge base with my table? I was wondering if it's better to buy a separate fixed base to mount to the table? I'm assuming I can, I am just not sure how I would adjust the height with a plunge router attached. 
Also I'm assuming that if I can use the plunge that I should remove the plastic sub-base? I appreciate any advice.
Thanks


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't have either of the Craftsman items but I used a PC plunge in my table for 11 yrs. As long as you line it up properly on the base plate you're using it should be fine. 

The only draw back I can see is that the more I used the tool the more it became important for fast bit changes and height sets. If you're willing and its possible to modify your router those set-up times can be considerably shortened. I used the 7538 for out of shop projects so I wasn't willing to modify it for a dedicated table router


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I had my Porter Cable 894 router in the table with the plunge base at first. It's important to remove the springs if you do. Much easier to adjust the bit height.
I now have it installed in the table with the fixed base. It's a lot easier to adjust the bit height that way. 
Since I also have a Craftsman fixed base router, the PC is pretty much dedicated to the table now.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

jstar,

First off.... Welcome to the Router Forums!


I have a Dewalt and have it mounted in my table with a fixed base because I need my plunge base for out of table projects. The fixed base of my model allows for easy adjustment and fills the bill very well. I am too lazy to be removing and installing springs on my plunge base all the time 

Yes, you do need to remove the plastic sub base to use in a table.


----------



## jstar (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you all very much for the replies. My thoughts would be to just buy a fixed base to use in the table. Seems sort of counter intuitive to remove the springs in the plunge base just to use it in the table. Thanks so much for the quick responses. It's very much appreciated. 
-j


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

If the plunge is going to stay in the table forever, removing the springs is the best way to go. 
I never cared for the idea of rotating the fixed based motor for height adjustments.


----------



## Airschulte (Aug 26, 2007)

Its a matter of opinion, but I do like having a fixed base in the table over the plunge. The new combo kits allow you to have both so keeping one in the table and one in the shop is a breeze.
Ken


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The key is if a plunge base is going to be dedicated to use in the table it is worth removing the springs. If you only have a single router you are best off with a plunge but would not want to be playing musical chairs with the springs. (in and out constantly)


----------



## carter Sexton (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey all 
You can put a router razor on that craftsman router. Then you could raise and lower from the top of the table. You could do that for about 85 or 90 dollars.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi carter Sexton

For 20.oo more bucks you can buy a router kit from Sears that has the lift kit built in to the router.. 

Can't have to may routers 

====


carter Sexton said:


> Hey all
> You can put a router razor on that craftsman router. Then you could raise and lower from the top of the table. You could do that for about 85 or 90 dollars.


----------



## jerrag (Sep 23, 2008)

Those guys on the router workshop series say to go with the plunge on the table because of the ease of sitting the depth once the springs are removed. Personally I have a fixed base craftsman in my little bench top table but not real happy with it.. Just orderd a 17540 plunge but it is coming with NO collets so I may be in a bind finding them. The Ebay guy says it is a new one never used but no box or collet??? Not sure what is going on but I got it for 43 bucks so I guess I won't be burned too bad if I can't find a collet. Perhaps the 1/4 inch will fit from my old craftsman but it is OLD so I doubt it will be the same tred or size.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob and Rick from the Router Workshop prefer using plunge routers with springs removed for table use because this is the fastest way to make changes to set ups. During the later years of the show when Porter Cable sponsored them they used fixed base routers in the table. The Bosch 1617 is still the easiest fixed base router to set up I have seen.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Sounds like you got one of the floor models that Sears sales off from time to time..

I'm almost 100% sure your collet nut you have will not fit but the good thing is you can get one from Sears once you have the right model number for your new router..If I recall the nut will cost you about 25.oo for each size (1/4" and the 1/2" one) and you want to have both..it may take a trip to the Sears outlet to find out the right model number..but they can order it for you at that time..


Good Luck
====





jerrag said:


> Those guys on the router workshop series say to go with the plunge on the table because of the ease of sitting the depth once the springs are removed. Personally I have a fixed base craftsman in my little bench top table but not real happy with it.. Just orderd a 17540 plunge but it is coming with NO collets so I may be in a bind finding them. The Ebay guy says it is a new one never used but no box or collet??? Not sure what is going on but I got it for 43 bucks so I guess I won't be burned too bad if I can't find a collet. Perhaps the 1/4 inch will fit from my old craftsman but it is OLD so I doubt it will be the same tred or size.


----------



## jerrag (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds about like my luck, 25 bucks each will be about 50 bucks so add that to the 43 bucks and I will have spent more then the 89 buck cost for the router at Sears. Ah well such is life I guess I have done such things with laptop computers too, but luckily I can find used parts to fix them up, guess there is no chance I can do the same with the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Sometimes you need to step into the eBay seller shoes and try and find out why he is selling a new one without all the parts.

Many Sears stores have a close out table or items that someone has taken items off the floor models, five finger discount items, so to say you may want to try that to get the items you want for your new router,it's long shot because the items you need are the ones that just walk off.  it's sad but true not all people are honest.. 

Router Forums - View Single Post - Wanted Craftsman router motors

====



jerrag said:


> Sounds about like my luck, 25 bucks each will be about 50 bucks so add that to the 43 bucks and I will have spent more then the 89 buck cost for the router at Sears. Ah well such is life I guess I have done such things with laptop computers too, but luckily I can find used parts to fix them up, guess there is no chance I can do the same with the router.


----------



## annaatkins (Nov 30, 2011)

Airschulte said:


> Its a matter of opinion, but I do like having a fixed base in the table over the plunge. The new combo kits allow you to have both so keeping one in the table and one in the shop is a breeze.
> Ken


I totally agree! I do the same!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi carter Sexton
> 
> For 20.oo more bucks you can buy a router kit from Sears that has the lift kit built in to the router..
> 
> ...


Listen to Bob because he knows of what he speaks. :laugh:

I listened to Bob and I now have a router for each project I attempt and am going out today to buy two more routers which will give me a total of 9 routers and my Dremel tool with a plunge base and a set of router bits.

I use a Milwaukee 5616-20 fixed base router in my table which is ideal because it has above the table adjustment, but as soon as I can get a plate I will change that out for a PC 890 that can also be adjusted above the table as well as being able to release the motor adjustment lock with the same tool. Both are the next best thing to having a high dollar lift and IMHO are probably just as accurate. That is unless you spend several more dollars for a digital readout.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Talking about digital readout you can have one for just 30.oo bucks or so, they are great and a snap to install 

Amazon.com: Digital Remote Readout 12": Home Improvement

===



Ken Bee said:


> Listen to Bob because he knows of what he speaks. :laugh:
> 
> I listened to Bob and I now have a router for each project I attempt and am going out today to buy two more routers which will give me a total of 9 routers and my Dremel tool with a plunge base and a set of router bits.
> 
> I use a Milwaukee 5616-20 fixed base router in my table which is ideal because it has above the table adjustment, but as soon as I can get a plate I will change that out for a PC 890 that can also be adjusted above the table as well as being able to release the motor adjustment lock with the same tool. Both are the next best thing to having a high dollar lift and IMHO are probably just as accurate. That is unless you spend several more dollars for a digital readout.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Talking about digital readout you can have one for just 30.oo bucks or so, they are great and a snap to install
> 
> ...


Hi Bob....That is interesting. I hadn't really looked into buying one because I didn't have the need. I had expected the cost to be somewhat more than 30-35 dollars though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken


Me Too, but I said what the heck and I put one on the planer and one on the router table, I saw them at Rockler (75.oo)and it was to high for me so I got on the Amazon and found two that would fit the BILL at the low price, now I use it all the time, I have many of the brass bars but I do like the numbers LOL and it's so easy to use and set, I like the ZERO OUT button one quick touch and I know where the bit is all the time..

Here's shot of the planer but I didn't find one of the router just to many pictures on my HD LOL LOL

http://www.amazon.com/iGaging-Digim...r2_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1322700086&sr=1-1-fkmr2

http://www.amazon.com/Wixey-WR510-D...ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1322700187&sr=1-2

==



Ken Bee said:


> Hi Bob....That is interesting. I hadn't really looked into buying one because I didn't have the need. I had expected the cost to be somewhat more than 30-35 dollars though.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> 
> Me Too, but I said what the heck and I put one on the planer and one on the router table, I saw them at Rockler (75.oo)and it was to high for me so I got on the Amazon and found two that would fit the BILL at the low price, now I use it all the time, I have many of the brass bars but I do like the numbers LOL and it's so easy to use and set, I like the ZERO OUT button one quick touch and I know where the bit is all the time..
> ...


Hi Bob...You need to quit buying so many routers and get a larger HD. :lol:

I am of the opinion most of Rockler products are gold plated or should be at the high prices compared to other dealers. Other than Amazon or Ebay I do most of my buying from Lee Valley or MLCS.

I presume then you have lift in your table? I don't remember ever seeing one used on anything other than a lift in the table. Actually I use my height gauge and dial indicator for set-ups. I also notice the height adjust handle for the PC 890 is marked off, but I just wonder how accurate it is.

BTW I got a Woodpeckers aluminum plate that is drilled for my PC 890 and am going to try to install it today. I also went to HF and bought the speed control and it works like a charm on the rewired 890. I don't really have any other tools I need to use a speed control with so I am going to mount it on my table cabinet next to the on/off switch. The only thing I don't like about it is you are unable to determine the speed. As cheap as they are ($17.99) I may go buy a couple more for back-ups.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I do have a big HD on the PC it's 800 gig. one.  but it getting full of junk, time to clean house I thnk..

I use MLCS but I don't buy from Lee Valley the norm, always a bit high in price for me.
I do have a lift in all my tables but it's not a must have item the 890 should have a built in lift also but the black knob will do the trick just fine the norm..

" but I just wonder how accurate it is " = not that accurate ..

" speed control " = is good as slice bread for the router user.
Can't have to many in the shop..

===





Ken Bee said:


> Hi Bob...You need to quit buying so many routers and get a larger HD. :lol:
> 
> I am of the opinion most of Rockler products are gold plated or should be at the high prices compared to other dealers. Other than Amazon or Ebay I do most of my buying from Lee Valley or MLCS.
> 
> ...


----------

